# audibahn aw1571t 15" box?



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

ok i have audiobahn aw1571t i think thats the one oh well holds 1000watts now my book on it is in my car so i dont kno wut specs to use but i am a really big bass head and i need a new box my current box is old and leaks air piece of sh*t. well i need to make a new one and with this speaker im sure its gotta be hudge but i dont kno how big of box i can put in my 95 200sx pluss wich i should go ported or sealed and if some one has pictures of some one building a box inside the trunk i would like to see that so i can learn how its done.. just jump in on your input and help me out.. also i have rattling problem whats the cheapest sound deadner and do you think they would have some at a local hardware store"?


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey did you make it past third grade? Take a few more seconds to write a post like someone who made the bell curve so we can understand you. What is your budget?


----------

